# on the road too recovery but needing some advice



## deep_feeler (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

I got dp/dr from a terrible lsd experience just four months ago. I began to see a psychotherapist and slowly things got better. I no longer experience extreme anxiety. In fact, I'm fairly calm now. I do have some problems still with depression but I'm managing that. However, I still do feel some dp symptoms, and definitely some dr, but the worst of it is this intense head and neck tension. In fact, the pressure in my head is very bad and I'm not sure what to do about this, as my anxiety is gone. Should I see a doctor or a psychiatrist? I'm not on any medications and really wish to avoid them, but I do want some advice as this pressure is really bothering me. Its not painful but incredible uncomfortable. Something is definitely not right in my head physically speaking.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Anxiety causes muscle tension and headaches.

Just to be sure Id have a brain scan.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I am in exactly the same situation with the neck and head tension, but mine was from a bad ecstasy experience rather than lsd.

I have had it for some time and I definately think that it is emotionaly connected because I have broken down in tears a few times and it has permanently loosened the tension, whereas relaxation or drugs did very little. There is a lot of information about body psycotherapy out there which could help. So my advice is get working on getting your emotions out and cry as much as possible


----------



## theatreSpell (Jan 18, 2006)

yes, good point. get those emotions out and go see a doctor and psychiatrist if you can. i would think that the anxiety must be there for a reason, even if it's just from the fear of being on lsd.

dp and dr do actually go away.


----------

